
Reddit Posters Pick the Stocks Now - xrd
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-02-26/reddit-posters-pick-the-stocks-now
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22423079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22423079),
which was posted earlier and has the story this one refers to.

------
vsareto
[https://outline.com/JcBVWu](https://outline.com/JcBVWu)

------
zpwe
So I was one of the first people on WSB to post options YOLO around 2015, back
then it was nothing but rainbow dick banners and penny stocks. I had
previously interned at a brokerage and had just graduated college with a
degree in physics(I understood the math behind options). Not hearing back from
quant trading firms because I guess BSc is not enough for them, I said fuck it
and started taking speculative bets on my own, lost half before I went all in
on what I believed to be a fraudulent stock that was getting crushed, bought
really far OTM weekly puts and was lucky that the CEOs collateral was
liquidated which further tanked the stock. I then just bought AMD SQ when it
IPOd and put the rest into ETFs and only traded small amounts on options the
side. Just funny to see how far people ran with it. I tried warning people
that while I wasn't a "pro" and I was playing up a degenerate trader/4chan
character I was aware of the risk I was taking but we know how that turned
out.

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/zFF8Z](https://archive.md/zFF8Z)

